# Lampshape - The Hug



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Anybody heard this? I found this by chance when clicking Youtube links and i love it. A beautiful mellow song.

I can't quite put my finger on who the singer reminds me of (and no it is not Bjork). I'm thinking maybe Harriet from the Sundays (not to be confused with the Saturdays!)






The rest of the Lampshade stuff seem pretty pants, but this song presses the right buttons for me.


----------

